# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  آموزش جاوا - java

## zehs_sha

سلام این لینک مربوط به برنامه نویسی جاوا که برای یادگیری بسیار مفید می تونه باشه  :چشمک:  

http://www.irandevelopers.com/category.asp?id=12

----------


## aakh1361

ممنون
اگر به صورت  PDF دربیاد خیلی خوب میشه

----------


## msnasiri

اگه ممکنه یه بار دیگه لینک رو بررسی کنید
من که چیزی داخل این آدرس پیدا نکردم
و اگه ممکنه یه جا آپلود کنید تا اگر اونجا پاک شد اینجا باشه

----------


## ali_up1

سلام من می خوام جاوا یاد بگیرم ولی نمی دونم کد های جاوا رو کجا بنویسم و چطوری اجراش کنم

----------


## بیتافرهی

سلام
من نمی دونم با چه کتابی برای یادگیری جاوا شروع کنم؟چه برنامه ای را باید تهیه کنم؟

----------


## javaphantom

من یک کتاب فارسی دیدم ماله جعفر نژاد قمی هست و همچنین کتاب آقای قلزم اونایی که دانشجوی کامپیوتر هستند یا بودند حتما با این دو استاد بزرگ آشنا هستند. خیلی خوب گفته اصلا من واقعا لذت بردم که این کتاب رو خوندم چه جلد قشنگی داره کتاب آقای قلزم عکس یک ببر روی جلدش هست. من وقتی این دو کتاب رو دیدم از اون موقع به بعد فهمیدم بابا جاوا جاوا هم که می گن سخته جیزی نیست. خیلی قشنگ گفته. اصلا کلا جاوا خیلی آسونه من خودم با جاوا اسکریپت شروع کردم بعد به جاوا رسیدم . برنامه های هم که می نویسم همه می شه با vb نوشت ولی خوب جاوا هم خوبه.

----------


## javaphantom

> سلام
> من نمی دونم با چه کتابی برای یادگیری جاوا شروع کنم؟چه برنامه ای را باید تهیه کنم؟


حتما یک IDE خوب اول انتخاب کنید مثلا Netbeans بالاترین رای هم آورده توی این فروم. وقتی IDE خوب باشه آدم از برنامه نویسی لذت می بره خیلی قوی هست تازه بقول یکی از دوستان آقای بهمنی می گه وقتی کلید F5 رو می زنی همه کار براتون انجام می ده. من خودم با eclipse کار می کنم  اگر با eclipse می خواهید کار کنید باید کلید F11 رو بزنید تا همه کار بکنه. یک پسر خاله دارم استاد جاوا اون با خود IDE ی که ماله سان هست یا همان sun کار می کنه اون هم با کلید F5 همه کاراش راه می افتاده. یک همکار دارم که با Jbuilder کار می کنه او با کلید F9 هست که کاراشو انجام می ده. استاد خودم که توی کلاس باهمون کار می کرد با IDE الان هم توی آمریکا زیر دست گسلین کار می کنه اون همیشه به ما می گفت که با  JDeveloper کار می کرد عاشق ارکل هم بود بیشتر توی کار نرمال کردن جدوال بود یک کتاب خوب هم به همون معرفی کرد که بریم بخونیم ولی می گفت سعی کنیم فیلمهای آموزشی گیر بیاریم چون چیزی که آدم با چشماش ببینه با اونیکه وقت بزاره یک کتاب بخونه خیلی فرق می کنه. راستم می گفت حالا آدم بره یک کتاب بخره اونم توی این گرونی تازه چی زبان بیگانه وقت بزاره آخرشم هیچی. بقول یکی از مهندسین همکار می گفت این آمریکایی وقتی تکنولوژی درست می کنند خودشون درست استفاده می کنند ولی الکی می آن یک سری کتاب درست می کنند توشم یک مشت مزخرف می نویسن می دن به این کشورهای جهان سومی مثل ایران که بخون و وقتشون رو بریزن دور. ولی خوب می دونید که دنیارو ایرانی ها ساختن مخصوصا این آمریکای جنایت کار رو الان که می رین توی NASA همه ایرونی هستند یک چها پنجتا آمریکایی اونم نه که آمریکایی چون ما آمریکایی نداریم یک کشوری که ۳۰۰ سال تمدن داره که اصل و نسب نداره از این مهاجرها هستند مثل هندیها و افغانیها بقیه همه ایرانی هستند. خلاصه کتاب رو ول کن خودتم خسته نکن که دنبال چندتا کتاب بری ببینی کدوم بهتر. توی همین فروم کلی مطلب هست فیلم هست نوار هست دیگه چی می خوای.

----------


## zacaria

> سلام من می خوام جاوا یاد بگیرم ولی نمی دونم کد های جاوا رو کجا بنویسم و چطوری اجراش کنم


سلام
همین کتابی که معرفی کردند، فصل دوم(نصب ) رو بخون.
کامل توضیح داده.

----------


## امید امرایی

> من یک کتاب فارسی دیدم ماله جعفر نژاد قمی هست و همچنین کتاب آقای قلزم اونایی که دانشجوی کامپیوتر هستند یا بودند حتما با این دو استاد بزرگ آشنا هستند. خیلی خوب گفته اصلا من واقعا لذت بردم که این کتاب رو خوندم چه جلد قشنگی داره کتاب آقای قلزم عکس یک ببر روی جلدش هست. من وقتی این دو کتاب رو دیدم از اون موقع به بعد فهمیدم بابا جاوا جاوا هم که می گن سخته جیزی نیست. خیلی قشنگ گفته. اصلا کلا جاوا خیلی آسونه من خودم با جاوا اسکریپت شروع کردم بعد به جاوا رسیدم . برنامه های هم که می نویسم همه می شه با vb نوشت ولی خوب جاوا هم خوبه.



خوب این کتاب اسمی آدرسی شماره ای چیزی نداره ؟
روش نوشته کتاب آقای قلزم ؟

----------


## javaphantom

> خوب این کتاب اسمی آدرسی شماره ای چیزی نداره ؟
> روش نوشته کتاب آقای قلزم ؟


 هرچی کتاب فارسی ترجمه در مورد کامپیوتر پیدا کردید بریزید دور. اگرم تالیف شده بازم بریزید دور .
مال استادتونه بریزید دور . ماله دوستونه بریزید دور. اینجا براتون فیلم و عکس درست کردن بریزید دور.

فقط کتابهای references به زبان انگلیسی. اگر می خواهید conceptual یاد بگیرید.
هر کی هم هرچی دلش می خواد بیاد بگه.
شما بخونید برای پیاده سازی نتونستید اون وقت از دوستان این فروم یا جایی دیگه کمک بخواهید ولی حداقل مفهوم کار و بفهمید

----------


## nabarati

سلام خسته نباشيد 
خواستم در رابطه با يك پروژه دانشجوي با دوستاني كه با برنامه نويسي جاوا اشنايي دارند مشورت كنم 
اين پروژه يك برنامه اي است كه قرار است در روي يك سرور نصب شود به همراه يك پايگاه داده ضمنا شبكه فوق يك شبكه lan مي باشد .
لطفا در صورت امكان سريعا جواب راهنمايي كنيد
با تشكر

----------


## saeed_Z_F

> سلام خسته نباشيد 
> خواستم در رابطه با يك پروژه دانشجوي با دوستاني كه با برنامه نويسي جاوا اشنايي دارند مشورت كنم 
> اين پروژه يك برنامه اي است كه قرار است در روي يك سرور نصب شود به همراه يك پايگاه داده ضمنا شبكه فوق يك شبكه lan مي باشد .
> لطفا در صورت امكان سريعا جواب راهنمايي كنيد
> با تشكر


سلام
سوالتون واضح نیست ولی تا جایی که من فهمیدم هم با استفاده از socket programming توی جاوا قابل پیاده سازیه و راحت ترش پیاده سازی با استفاده از JSP , Servlet  است .

----------


## shayesteh_arfa

سلام 
من يه كتاب ديدم كه ميتوني از آدرس زير دانلود كني . كتاب خوبيه و لي براي يادگيري به يك كتاب نبايد اكتفا كني . در ضمن اگه به تالار java se  در همين سايت مراجعه كني همه چيز در مورد جاوا اونجا پيدا ميشه. موفق باشي.
(http://daramade-interneti.blogsky.com/)


آدرس تالار جاوا در همين سايت:
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?f=85

----------


## manvaputra

> فقط کتابهای references به زبان انگلیسی.


قبول دارم ولی همه که انگلیسیشون مثل شما خوب نیست استاد.

----------


## huni_1989

سلام
من دو تا کتاب معرفی می کنم. اولیش برای کسایی که نمیخوان زیاد پول بدن. کتاب آموزش جاوا در 21 روز انتشارات نص. کتاب خوبی هست ولی ترجمش زیاد خوب نیس. اگه با این کتاب شروع می کنید بهتره قبلا C++‎ خونده باشید
دوم کتاب دیتل ترجمه ی مهندس پاشایی که باید بگم حرف نداره!!! فقط یکمی قیمتش حرف داره و قطر کتاب = 30 cm  !!!!!

----------


## it4six

علاقه مندم بیشتر در مورد برنامتون بدونم بلکه تونستم کمک کنم

----------


## ali zi zeperto

> سلام
> من دو تا کتاب معرفی می کنم. اولیش برای کسایی که نمیخوان زیاد پول بدن. کتاب آموزش جاوا در 21 روز انتشارات نص. کتاب خوبی هست ولی ترجمش زیاد خوب نیس. اگه با این کتاب شروع می کنید بهتره قبلا C++‎ خونده باشید
>   cm  !!!!!


حیف پول که آدم بده بابت این کتاب حتی اگه ۱۰۰۰ تومان باشه.من خریدم و ای کاش نمی خریدم. :گریه:

----------


## amin-z

سلام   :لبخند: 


*مجموعه مقالات سایت (  irandevelopers.com ) * 

دانلود :
http://arsanjan.persiangig.com/Book/Maghalat-Java.zip

پسورد  فایل :  " arsanjan.blogfa.com "

منبع :
http://www.irandevelopers.com/category/programming/java]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*java source  >>  آموزش جاوا و اپلت*
http://www.eanja.com/plugins/content/content.php?cat.51

*فیلم های آموزشی جاوا  :*
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=62884

*لینک های مهم جاوا :*
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=28475


موفق باشید  :لبخند: 
خدانگهدار

----------


## aminkk

چقدر طول مي كشه يك جاواكار توپ شد؟ميگن بالاترين درامد رو برنامه نويسان جاوا دارن.درسته؟

من vb و C#‎ بلدم مي تونم جاوا كار كنم؟

----------


## Sundown

> من vb و C#‎ بلدم مي تونم جاوا كار كنم؟


جاوا به شکل بسیار بسیار عجیبی به #C شبیه هست.منطق شی گرایی و وراثت در این دو زبان کاملا یکی است.
اگر #C را خوب بلدی خیلی خیلی راحت جاوا رو هم یاد میگیری

تا اونجایی که من خبر دارم بالاترین درآمد در بین برنامه نویسان متعلق به برنامه نویسان ++C , C هست
البته جاوا هم کاربرد بسیار زیادی داره و درآمدش کمتر از اونا نیست

----------


## dante0747

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان.
من چند وقته که دارام در به در دنبال کتاب Beginning Java 2 JDK 5 Edition که نوشته ی Ivor Horton و برای انتشارات WROX  است , می گردم‌(نسخه آفست انگلیسی آن نه ebook).
کل انقلاب هم زیر پا گذاشتم اما نتونستم پیداش کنم. پارسال توی پاساژ فروزنده طبقه دوم یه کتاب فروشی بود که فقط کتابهای خارجی می فروخت و این کتاب را داشت اما دفعه پیش که رفتم دیگه کتاب فروشی نبود ! 
خلاصه اگه کسی جایی رو میشناسه که بشه این کتاب را اونجا پیدا کرد لطفا بنده را راهنمایی کند.
با تشکر :چشمک: 
Dante 0747

----------


## java.source.ir

> سلام
> من نمی دونم با چه کتابی برای یادگیری جاوا شروع کنم؟چه برنامه ای را باید تهیه کنم؟


سلام، یک کتاب فارسی خوب که سال گذشته (1387) در زمینه جاوا منتشر شده است، برای شروع این زبان برنامه نویسی مناسب است. خودم نیز آن را خوانده ام و چندین پروژه را نیز با کمک آن نوشته ام.
در صورت تمایل با آدرس پستی زیر تماس برقرار نمایید:
java.source.ir@gmail.com

----------


## abolfazl.eyni

هیچ کتاب خوب به زبان فارسی نداریم بیشتر کتابهایی که دوستان معرفی میکنند دیدم هم قدیمی هست و هم بد ترجمه شده، یک کتاب خوب از دید من کتاب لاتین thinking in java 4th/e هست و آن را  جالب دیدم و دارم می خوانم.  کسانی که با این کتاب آشنا هستند دوست دارم نظرشان را بدهند.

----------


## abolfazl.eyni

> جاوا به شکل بسیار بسیار عجیبی به #C شبیه هست.منطق شی گرایی و وراثت در این دو زبان کاملا یکی است.
> اگر #C را خوب بلدی خیلی خیلی راحت جاوا رو هم یاد میگیری
> 
> تا اونجایی که من خبر دارم بالاترین درآمد در بین برنامه نویسان متعلق به برنامه نویسان ++C , C هست
> البته جاوا هم کاربرد بسیار زیادی داره و درآمدش کمتر از اونا نیست


دوستان شاید تاریخچه ی جاوا آشنا نیستید اول جاوا آمد و بعد سی# به عنوان یک کپی ناقص از آن طراحی شد.

----------


## ali zi zeperto

کتاب آموزش جاوا دیتل چطوره ؟من C++‎ ش رو خونده بودم خوشم اومده بود رو همین حساب رفتم جاواش رو هم خریدم.چون زبون اصلیه خواستم ببینم به زحمتش می ارزه که حسابی وقت بذارم روش.دوستان اگه کسی این کتاب رو خونده یه نظری بده.ممنون

----------


## MIDOSE

این کتاب تقریبن تمامی مباحث را پوشش می ده(البته تقریبن و اونم برای جاوا se ) ولی به توصیه ی یکی از اساتید همین سایت کتاب thinking in java باید خیلی بهتر باشه(البته خودم نخوندم ) چون این طور که من متوجه شدم اصول کار که شی گرایی است را به خوبی پوشش داده(یعنی به صورت روان شی گرایی را اموزش می دهد ) به علاوه ی مطالب جاوای برادران دیتل.
کلن اگه زبانت خوبه همون thinking in java را بخوان و اگه وقت نداری و می خوای فارسی بخونی جاوای برادران دیتل(البته دیتل هم بد نیست)

----------


## baxcell

سلام نظرتون در مورد jdeveloper 11  چیه برای شروع؟؟

----------


## Sundown

> *زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا JAVA (بهترین و کاملترین زبان برنامه نویسی دنیا)*


حیف که اینجا جای این حرف ها نیست !
چی میشد خدا آف تاپیک رو نمیآفرید !

----------


## masgharian

اگر کسی خواست کتاب بخونه فقط کتاب تالیف شده را بخونه که اگه *مرجع* انگلیش باشه بهتره.
در ضمن شاید تو دلتون بگین برو بابا دلت خوشه ما که اون قدر زبان بلد نیستم یا اینکه اینکار وقت گیر است
ولی به مرجع بودن کتاب انگلیسی دقت کنید که این کارتون را ساده می کنه چون وقتی این کلمه را روی یک کتاب خارجی دیدید مطمئن باشید که این کتاب اونقدر *ساده* و *کامل* نوشته شده که بنا بر مرجع بودنش در تمام دانشگاه های دنیا قابل تدریس باشه برای کاهش ترس بعضی از بچه ها باید بگم حتی روی بعضی از این کتاب ها حک شده که این کتب با مثلا 500 کلمه نوشته شده

----------


## jlover

> اگر کسی خواست کتاب بخونه فقط کتاب تالیف شده را بخونه که اگه *مرجع* انگلیش باشه بهتره.
> در ضمن شاید تو دلتون بگین برو بابا دلت خوشه ما که اون قدر زبان بلد نیستم یا اینکه اینکار وقت گیر است
> ولی به مرجع بودن کتاب انگلیسی دقت کنید که این کارتون را ساده می کنه چون وقتی این کلمه را روی یک کتاب خارجی دیدید مطمئن باشید که این کتاب اونقدر *ساده* و *کامل* نوشته شده که بنا بر مرجع بودنش در تمام دانشگاه های دنیا قابل تدریس باشه برای کاهش ترس بعضی از بچه ها باید بگم حتی روی بعضی از این کتاب ها حک شده که این کتب با مثلا 500 کلمه نوشته شده


خب چطو میشه فهمید که کتابی مرجع هستش
؟

----------


## cups_of_java

> خب چطو میشه فهمید که کتابی مرجع هستش
> ؟


۱. تحقیق در اینترنت در مورد کتاب 
۲. شناختن مطالب کتاب و نویسندش
۳. تجربه 
۴. پرس و جو از افراد مطلع
...
اصولن کتاب های مرجع در هر شاخه توسط خوانندهاشون  شناخته می شن.

----------


## jlover

> ۱. تحقیق در اینترنت در مورد کتاب 
> ۲. شناختن مطالب کتاب و نویسندش
> ۳. تجربه 
> ۴. پرس و جو از افراد مطلع
> ...
> اصولن کتاب های مرجع در هر شاخه توسط خوانندهاشون  شناخته می شن.


 4 - رو که دارم تو همین انجمن انجام میدم 
 1 - رو که باید اسم کتابی رو بدونم برم ببینم ذیگران درباره ش چی گفتن ( حالا چه فارسی چه انگلیسی 
2 - رو هم که قرلونت برم تا 4 صفحه از متابو نبینم که نمیشه نظر داد ، مثلا دیشب یه pdf فارسی بارگیری کردم که الان میبینم خوندنش وقت تلف کردنه و باید درود بفرستم به همون رالف مورلی و مترجمینش لرای جاوا،جاوا،جاوا که با وجود کامل ابودن ، مفاهیم طراحی رو حسابی تشریح کرده 
3 - رو هم که نمیدونم ئیگه چی بگم ، دارم کار می کنم ، تجربه درباره ی انتخاب کتاب که فعلن در حئی دارم که برای اونایی که تو نقطه ی صفر هستند ، در حد خوذم راهنماییشون کنم ، ولی به شخصه احتیاج به راهنمایی بزرگترا دارم
به هر حال ممنون میشم چند تا کتاب که اطمینان دارید منبع هستند رو معرفی بفرمایین
ارادتمند

----------


## cups_of_java

بهترین کتاب از نظر من که اتفاقن مشهورترین هم هست و نویسندش جزو آدم های معروف هست (تو آمازون می تونید این مسایل رو تحقیق کنید) Thinking In Java هستش. نسخه ۴ این کتاب بسیار کامل و پر باره. نسخه های قبلیش برای دانلود رایگان هست ولی کامل نیستن.

کتاب بعدی (برای مبتدی ها البته) می تونه کتاب Java, How to program باشه از همون برادران دایتل که ۲ جلد هم داره.

کتاب Effective Java کتاب جذابی هستند و حاوی نکاتی اموزنده از تکنیک های برنامه نویسی در جاوا
کتاب Bitter Java هم تقریبن همون سبک بالاست.
...
ضمنن کافیه در Google Books روی جاوا جستجو کنید تا کتاب های بیشتری رو ببینید البته این همه کتاب جلوی پیشرفت سریع رو می گیره و اصلن لازم نیست. بهترین گزینه از نظر من همون کتاب اول هستش.

----------


## javanerd

> کتاب آموزش جاوا دیتل چطوره ؟من C++‎‎ ش رو خونده بودم خوشم اومده بود رو همین حساب رفتم جاواش رو هم خریدم.چون زبون اصلیه خواستم ببینم به زحمتش می ارزه که حسابی وقت بذارم روش.دوستان اگه کسی این کتاب رو خونده یه نظری بده.ممنون


این کتاب یکی از بهترین کتاب‌های نوشته شده در زمینه‌ی جاوا است. فقط یک لطفی به خودت بکن و نسخه اصلی کتاب رو به زبان انگلیسی بخون. توی تمام ترجمه‌هایی که من از کتاب‌ها دیدم هر جا مترجم نتونسته یک چیزی رو ترجمه کنه کل مطلب رو حذف کرده. فصل‌های آخر کتاب‌ها هم که به صورت پیش‌فرض حذف میشه.
وقتی هم که کارت با این کتاب تموم شد می‌تونی بری سراغ نسخه‌ی پیشرفته‌ی کتاب:

Java: How to program Advanced

----------


## jlover

> با تشکرامااین لینک کار نمیکند.




google(کتاب آموزش جاوا + قم)

در ضمن، ضمن احترام برای این کتاب، بهتره یه مرجع پدر و مادر دار تر رو تهیه کنید، اگه قصد اصولی یاد گرفتن رو دارید
پیشنهاد من «جاوا، جاوا، جاوا» هستش، علاوه بر اینکه مطمئنن دوستان در پستهای قبلی بیدلیل کتابهای thinking in java و java,how to program رو معرفی نکردند و از روی تجربه، بجا این عناوی رو پیشنهاد دادند

موفق باشید

----------


## M aJi D

سلام.
راهنماي جامع كانون نشر علوم را بگير من كه خوب ديدمش همه چيز داره.
نويسندش هربرت شيلد


http://www.nashreoloom.com/ShowBooks.aspx?id=177

----------


## ebrahhimi

سلام  
با حرف مجید موافقم 
نشر علوم بهترین فارسی چون یک مرجعه خوبیه ... من خودم اینرو مطالعه می کنم که عالیه.
در ضمن یکی از معیار های اصلی انتخاب من وجود ایندکس آخر کتاب هستش. من اینوپیشنهاد می کنم.

----------


## ونند ستاره

سلام به همگی.من یه سوال دارم و اون اینه که برای اینکه یه هکر خیلی خیلی خیلی خوب بشم باید چه چیز هایی را یاد بگیرم؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :خجالت:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## golsana

*سلام*
*اگه سوالم رو در جای اشتباهی مطرح می کنم جدا معذرت میخوام و اگه بهم بگین جای درستش کجاست ،ممنون میشم...*
*من میخوام رو برنامم صدا بذارم...یعنی مثلا یه ماشین دارم و میخوام وقتی دکمه ی "اچ" رو میزنم ، ماشینه بوق بزنه...*
*آیا همچین کاری ممکنه؟*

----------


## mahdi68

> *سلام*
> *اگه سوالم رو در جای اشتباهی مطرح می کنم جدا معذرت میخوام و اگه بهم بگین جای درستش کجاست ،ممنون میشم...*
> *من میخوام رو برنامم صدا بذارم...یعنی مثلا یه ماشین دارم و میخوام وقتی دکمه ی "اچ" رو میزنم ، ماشینه بوق بزنه...*
> *آیا همچین کاری ممکنه؟*


سلام
آیا برنامتون با زبان جاوا نوشتین ؟؟؟

----------


## golsana

> سلام
> آیا برنامتون با زبان جاوا نوشتین ؟؟؟


* برنامه نوشته نشده هنوز*
*در مرحله ی ایده هستیم*
*اما قراره که شبیه سازی خودرو باشه،البته این شرط بوق از طرف استاد گفته نشده که توش باشه،فقط برای خودم جالب بود که بدونم اگه امکان پذیره ازش تو برنامه ای که قراره به زبان جاوا نوشته بشه، استفاده کنم...*

----------


## mahdi68

> * برنامه نوشته نشده هنوز*
> *در مرحله ی ایده هستیم*
> *اما قراره که شبیه سازی خودرو باشه،البته این شرط بوق از طرف استاد گفته نشده که توش باشه،فقط برای خودم جالب بود که بدونم اگه امکان پذیره ازش تو برنامه ای که قراره به زبان جاوا نوشته بشه، استفاده کنم...*


بله امکان پذیر هست فقط کافیه event  تعریف کنید تا هنگام فشرده شدن کلید یک فایل صوتی پخش بشه

----------


## oskar98

salammanam mobtadiam ,hamin moshkelo daram ,nemio0nam kojash benevisam , ketabe jafar nezhadam daram hata,vali nagofte koja benevism?mamno0n misham komakam konid

----------


## farazin

سلام.من کتاب آقای جعفرنژاد و گرفتم.netbeans رو هم نصب کردم.فقط نمی دونم کد های رو کجا بنویسم و چطور اجرا کنم؟

----------


## jlover

> سلام.من کتاب آقای جعفرنژاد و گرفتم.netbeans رو هم نصب کردم.فقط نمی دونم کد های رو کجا بنویسم و چطور اجرا کنم؟


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=218739

----------


## abbas10

به نظر من برای شروع یادگیری از eclipse استفاده کنید

----------


## Pouri_sb

کتاب آقای هربرت شیلد ترجمه آقای قلیزاده هم خوبه،IDE هم netbeens خوبه.

----------


## neda saber

سلام
من با مرجع کامل جعفر نژاد میخوام جاوا را یاد بگیرم از ابتدا و بعد به اسکریپت نویسیش برسم کافیه؟
 برای ادیتور هم جی کرییتور را انتخاب کرده ام نمیدونم پیشنهاد داده اند اما اکلیپس هم امتحان میکنم

----------


## sd.CSharpProgrammer

> سلام
> من با مرجع کامل جعفر نژاد میخوام جاوا را یاد بگیرم از ابتدا و بعد به اسکریپت نویسیش برسم کافیه؟
>  برای ادیتور هم جی کرییتور را انتخاب کرده ام نمیدونم پیشنهاد داده اند اما اکلیپس هم امتحان میکنم


برای یادگیری کتاب علی بقال سر کوچه رو بخون ولی کتاب جعفر نژاد رو نخون!! بر خلاف جلدش که عادت داره بنویسه مرجع کامل، اصلاً کامل نیست. اگه یه سرچ در مورد جاوا تو گوگل بزنی میبینی جعفرنژاد خیلی از مباحث رو حذف کرده!
اگه مرجع کامل میخوای کتاب Java 2 The Complete Reference رو پیشنهاد میکنم که نویسندش هربرت شیلد، یکی از نویسنده های معروف کتابهای برنامه نویسیه که کتاباش خیلی روان و ساده (ولی مفصل) توضیح میده.

برای ادیتور هم نت بینز از همه خوش دستتره (البته نظر شخصیه)، اولش یکم گیج میشی ولی بعدش میبینی محیطش لذت بخشه

----------


## ali zi zeperto

کتاب "راهنمای جامع جاوا" از لنتشارات کانون نشر علوم کتاب خیلی خیلی خوبیه.در حد بهترین های دنیاست.من خارجی هاش هم دیدم.نسخه اصلی کتاب دیتل هم دارم منتها این که می گم کتاب خیلی خوبیه.

----------


## FVVSBN

> کتاب "راهنمای جامع جاوا" از لنتشارات کانون نشر علوم کتاب خیلی خیلی خوبیه.در حد بهترین های دنیاست.من خارجی هاش هم دیدم.نسخه اصلی کتاب دیتل هم دارم منتها این که می گم کتاب خیلی خوبیه.


سلام

ببخشید با چه ide؟

----------


## ali zi zeperto

> سلام
> 
> ببخشید با چه ide؟


سلام
اصول برنامه نویسیه.
با همه ide ها.از جمله notpad در ویندوز. :چشمک: 
اصلا توش حرف از محیط نیست.فقط ویژگی های زبان جاوا البته با مثال.
این کتاب

----------


## FVVSBN

> سلام
> اصول برنامه نویسیه.
> با همه ide ها.از جمله notpad در ویندوز.
> اصلا توش حرف از محیط نیست.فقط ویژگی های زبان جاوا البته با مثال.
> این کتاب


 
من میخوام با netbeans کار کنم.

میخوام مثلا آموزش در رابطه با ارتباط با بانک اطلاعاتی و گزارش گیری و ... هم باشه.

پیشنهاد شما چیه؟

----------


## titan_earth

اون دوست عزیزی که گفت من می خوام جاوا کار کنم و نمی دونم کجا کار کنم باید خدمتشون عرض کنم که بهترین Net.Banse که هم یک سری کمک های فق العاده توی برنامه نویسی می کنه هم اینکه خیلی برنامه های می نویسی سکوریتی بالای دارند که بیشتر برای ساخت آنتی ویروس ها مناسب و مورد استفاده است :قلب:

----------


## FVVSBN

دوستان چرا اینقدر منابع جاوا کمه؟
من میخوام با netbeans کار کنم اما کسی جواب سوالام رو نمیدونه... توسایتای فارسی و حتی خارجی هم زیاد روی اینا بحث نشده.

ولی همه C#‎ جواب میدن... حداقل هر لحظه 30-40 نفر توی همین انجمن توی سی شارپ آنلاین هستن.

علت چیست؟

----------


## ali zi zeperto

> دوستان چرا اینقدر منابع جاوا کمه؟
> من میخوام با netbeans کار کنم اما کسی جواب سوالام رو نمیدونه... توسایتای فارسی و حتی خارجی هم زیاد روی اینا بحث نشده.
> 
> ولی همه C#‎‎ جواب میدن... حداقل هر لحظه 30-40 نفر توی همین انجمن توی سی شارپ آنلاین هستن.
> 
> علت چیست؟


من زبانهای زیادی رو باهاشون کار کردم.الان دارم جاوا می خونم.جاوا واقعا از اونها پیچیده تره.ولی به وضوح قدرتمند تر.با ویژگیهای خیلی بهتر.از طرفی زبانهای مایکروسافتی تنبل پسندتره.از مجموعه .net بگیر تا mvc و غیره.

----------


## FVVSBN

> من زبانهای زیادی رو باهاشون کار کردم.الان دارم جاوا می خونم.جاوا واقعا از اونها پیچیده تره.ولی به وضوح قدرتمند تر.با ویژگیهای خیلی بهتر.از طرفی زبانهای مایکروسافتی تنبل پسندتره.از مجموعه .net بگیر تا mvc و غیره.


به نظرتون من کجا میتونم سوالامو بپرسم.

یه انجمن خارجی قوی هم باشه خوبه.

----------


## ali zi zeperto

> به نظرتون من کجا میتونم سوالامو بپرسم.
> 
> یه انجمن خارجی قوی هم باشه خوبه.


اینجا فروم شلوغیه.
http://www.java-forums.org/netbeans/

----------


## ghuzebalaghuz

در یکی از محیطهای مربوط به برنامه نویسی جاوا مثل : netbeans , JDK, Intellij idea البته  زیادن و انتخابش بسته به سلیقه خودته  :چشمک:  موفق باشی

----------


## ghuzebalaghuz

برای یاد گرفتن جاوا نیازی به محیط نیست بهتره فراموش نکنی که این شعار جاواس" یه بار بنویس چند بار اجرا کن"
در ضمن من خودم نت بینز کار می کنم اما توی محیط داس برنامه می نویسم"جاوا مستقل از محیط است"


> دوستان چرا اینقدر منابع جاوا کمه؟
> من میخوام با netbeans کار کنم اما کسی جواب سوالام رو نمیدونه... توسایتای فارسی و حتی خارجی هم زیاد روی اینا بحث نشده.
> 
> ولی همه C#‎ جواب میدن... حداقل هر لحظه 30-40 نفر توی همین انجمن توی سی شارپ آنلاین هستن.
> 
> علت چیست؟

----------


## ebrahhimi

سلام دوستان 
یک آموزش پایه جاوا با موراد uml , ... که هزینه شهریه اش هم بسیار پائین... به اونهایی که میخوان جاوا رو شروع کنند و یا یک آشنایی خوب و کاملی پیدا کنند  توصیه میکنم .
http://jfarmad.persiangig.com/

----------


## Desperados - Java

سلام يه برنامه سبك به غير از NetBeans ميخواستم..حجمشم كمتر از 100 مگ باشه ....
ميشه يه اسمي بگيد من بتونم دانلودش كنم فعلا باهاش كد بنويسم...
ممنون. :چشمک:

----------


## shrtwoc2

سلام ، eclipse بهترینشه ، می تونی تو سایت Eclipse.com دانلودش کنید.

----------


## maasak

*Top Java Books*

http://www.javalobby.org/articles/5books/

----------


## aminbalipour

سلام خدمت دوستان.از دوستان خبره چند سوال داشتم:1-این که برای این بتونم از برنامه نویسی آندروید چیزی سر در بیارم تا چه حد باید جاوا بلد باشم(لطفا دقیق جواب دهید)2-این که برای شروع جاوا باید چی کار کنم،کتاب های جعفرنژاد چطوره؟

----------


## پیام حیاتی

سلام
سوال اول رو نمیشه دقیق پاسخ داد شما مقدماتی بلد باشید میتونید برنامه های ساده رو ارزیابی کنید اما برنامه های سطوح متوسطه و بالا رو خیر این تقریبا" در تمامیه زبان ها صدق میکنه مثلا" اگر یه ماشین حساب ساده رو با ++C نشونتون بدن و شما کمی با این زبان آشنا باشید میتونید به راحتی برنامه رو Trace کنید اما همین برنامه رو به صورت تابع بهتون بدند شما گیج میشید.
سوال دوم:من جدا" بهت هشدار میدم سمت کتابهای جعفرنژاد نرو تحت هیچ عنوانی از این کتابها استفاده نکن حرف من تنها نیست توی هر انجمنی سرچ کنی همینه.
من برای شروع جاوا کتاب خودآموز در 21 روز رو گرفتم راضی هم هستم تنها نکتش اینه که برخی سرفصل هاش برای یادگیری بیشتر از چند روز خوندن و تمرین نیاز داره.
موفق باشید.

----------


## spinelruby

سلام 

کتاب هربرت شیلد رو بخونید . عنوان : مرجع کامل جاوا

----------


## M0TR!X

سلام.

دوستان من کتاب how to programming with java  رو دارم از برادران دیتل ! البته ترجمه شده ! قیمتش بیرون 35 تومنه !

من تازه خریدم هنوز 100 ثفحه نخوندم ! ولی میخوام بفروشم یه کتاب انگلیسی بخرم !

دوستانی که مایل هستن این کتاب رو بخرن میتونن به من پیغام خصوصی بدن

----------


## javarmi

salam
man ye barnameye chatroom bar asase RMI daram ke mikham un ro ba eclipse ejrash konam 
age kasi rahnamaei dar in khosus bokone kheyli mamnun misham
ba tashakor

----------


## محمد علی طوفانی

سلام eclipse رو دانلود کردم ولی مثل  NetBeans محیط ویژوالی نداره . سعی کردم پلاگین هاشو دانلود کنم ندارم ولی نشد. جایی به غیر مارکت خودش سراغ دارید بشه دانلود کنم . ممنون

----------


## arezo1174

سلام
اساتید محترم یه سوال؟؟؟
من تازه شروع به کار با نت بینز کردم اینا فهمیدم که هم میشه با کدنویسی یه باتن یا لیبل یا... رو ایجاد کرد هم این که آماده خودش هست با درگ کردن میشه ایجاد کرد حالا کدوم بهتره؟؟؟
کدومش برنامه رو سنگین تر میکنه؟؟؟به صرفه تره؟؟

----------


## piumavolo

من پست های قبلی رو کامل نخوندم که ببینم پستم تکراریه یا نه
کتاب " جاوا،جاوا،جاوا" عالیه

----------


## Mr.Diako

با سلام
بچه ها با احترام به رای دوستان یه چیزی از منم بشنوید:
 خواهشا" تا میتونید برنامه نویسی رو سعی کنید به روش جعفر نژاد یاد نننننننننگیرید....
به نظر من بزرگترین مشکل برنامه نویسای ایرانی به دلیل خوندن کتابای این آقاست (که به نظر من بیشتر یه مترجم هست نه یه مهندس (اونم یه مترجم ناشی)).
باور کنید اگه خودتون یه کتاب زبان اصلی رو با همین گوگل ترجمه کنید همه چیز رو بهتر یاد می گیرید(من امتحان کردم) بعد اگه دیدید جایی به مشکل برخوردید برید سراغ 
کتابای فارسی

----------


## adnan9011

> من یک کتاب فارسی دیدم ماله جعفر نژاد قمی هست و همچنین کتاب آقای قلزم اونایی که دانشجوی کامپیوتر هستند یا بودند حتما با این دو استاد بزرگ آشنا هستند. خیلی خوب گفته اصلا من واقعا لذت بردم که این کتاب رو خوندم چه جلد قشنگی داره کتاب آقای قلزم عکس یک ببر روی جلدش هست. من وقتی این دو کتاب رو دیدم از اون موقع به بعد فهمیدم بابا جاوا جاوا هم که می گن سخته جیزی نیست. خیلی قشنگ گفته. اصلا کلا جاوا خیلی آسونه من خودم با جاوا اسکریپت شروع کردم بعد به جاوا رسیدم . برنامه های هم که می نویسم همه می شه با vb نوشت ولی خوب جاوا هم خوبه.


 ترو خدا با این دو تا کتاب کار نکنید ... آخه کی گفته که این دو تا کتاب خوبه ؟ ... اگه میخوای یکم جاوا بلد باشی آره ... ولی اگه میخوای حرفه ای شروع کنی ... اصلا اسم این کتابارم نیار ... این دو تا کتاب برنامه نویست نمیکنه ... کتابای آقای جعفرنژاد همشون شبیهه همن ... pascal - c - java ... با هربرت شیلد یا دیتل شروع کنید

----------


## adnan9011

> سلام
> اساتید محترم یه سوال؟؟؟
> من تازه شروع به کار با نت بینز کردم اینا فهمیدم که هم میشه با کدنویسی یه باتن یا لیبل یا... رو ایجاد کرد هم این که آماده خودش هست با درگ کردن میشه ایجاد کرد حالا کدوم بهتره؟؟؟
> کدومش برنامه رو سنگین تر میکنه؟؟؟به صرفه تره؟؟


 هیچ فرقی نداره ... شما داری با درگ کردن میگی که این آیکون با این اندازه بیاد اینجا در این مکان از فرم ... اگه نمیخوای این کار سادرو انجام بدی ... دستی انجام بده ... مثل اینه که بخوای دو تا عدد و جمع کنی ... یکی با ماشین حساب این کارو کنه یکیم با اسمبلی برنامشو بنویسه ...

----------


## adnan9011

> سلام خدمت دوستان.از دوستان خبره چند سوال داشتم:1-این که برای این بتونم از برنامه نویسی آندروید چیزی سر در بیارم تا چه حد باید جاوا بلد باشم(لطفا دقیق جواب دهید)2-این که برای شروع جاوا باید چی کار کنم،کتاب های جعفرنژاد چطوره؟


 1)
شی گرا باید بلد باشی ... بعضی از پکیج های جاوا رو هم باید کار کرده باشی 
2)
جاوا با جعفر نژاد نابوده

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام
کسی میدونه ایا جاوا به اندازه سی شارپ ایا قدرت شی گرایی داره!!!؟؟؟ و کدام بهتر هست!!!

سپاس

----------


## mp_mp353

این سوال به گمانم قبلا پرسیده شده اونم چند بار و به خصوص در انجمن سی شارپ یه سرچ بزن دوست عزیز

----------


## M0TR!X

> با سلام
> کسی میدونه ایا جاوا به اندازه سی شارپ ایا قدرت شی گرایی داره!!!؟؟؟ و کدام بهتر هست!!!
> 
> سپاس


http://pooyan-pzh.blogfa.com/post-7.aspx

----------


## hadi0x7c7

کتاب Thinking in Java 4th ed کتاب فوق العاده ای هست وقت و انرژیتونو با کتاب های دیگه هدر ندید !

و از همه بهتر خود سایت java (oracle) هستش . البته خوندن جاوا به تنهایی فایده نداره باید کنارش UML هم یاد بگیرید .

----------


## mehdi7_4ever

سلام من از سایت زیر یه سری فیلم آموزش گرفتم اما فیلم ها موضوعی اند یعنی هر جلسه یه موضوعی است!!!
http://www.aghazeh.com/amozeshi-vide...yan-farsi.html
میشه بگید که من که تا الان با جاوا کار نکردم و تازه می خوام شروع کنم از کجا باید شروع کنم؟
لیست موضوعات رو میشه بگید یا اگه کسی اینو قبلا گرفته یا دیده میشه بگه ترتیبش چجوریه؟
ممنون

----------


## sniper_I

سلام به همه دوستان
راستش من چند سال پیش با جاوا کار میکردم در حد متوسط برنامه می نوشتم ولی بنا به دلایلی ولش کردم. حالا که دوباره اومدم سراغش با یه سری مطالب تازه روبرو شدم که میخوام بدونم چی هستن؟؟
اولیش این Java 7 که میگین منظورشون ورژن Jdk  هستش؟؟؟ چیزی که من الان دارم ,ورژن 1.5 هستش.
 سوال دومم اینه که من عادت به inteliJ  دارم و با اون کار میکنم. به نظر دوستان بهترین محیط IDE برا کار با Java کدومه؟؟؟
ببخشید اگه یه زمانی سوالاتم خارج از بحث تاپیک بود!
با احترام

----------


## spiderman200700

https://www.facebook.com/JavaAndOtherPrograming

----------


## m-i-l-s-o-n

> اولیش این Java 7 که میگین منظورشون ورژن Jdk  هستش؟؟؟ چیزی که من الان دارم ,ورژن 1.5 هستش.


هم jre هم jdk ورژن 1.7 اش اومده



> سوال دومم اینه که من عادت به inteliJ  دارم و با اون کار میکنم. به نظر دوستان بهترین محیط IDE برا کار با Java کدومه؟؟؟


من با eclipse کار نکردم ببینم چجوریه ولی netbeans خداااس

----------


## reza-n

سلام
من تازه جاوا رو شروع کردم.متاسفانه یا هرچیز دیگه با کتاب جاوای قلزم شروع کردم(همون کتاب سبزه-از قدیم داشتمش).توی این کتاب همه مثالها با پکیجsimpleIO هست.
2 هفته است بالا و پایین کردم نتونستم این پکیج رو به به برنامه توی netbeans اضافه کنم.اون آدرسی که توی کتاب نوشته دیگه فعال نیست.یکسریفایل کلاس هم دانلود کردم.اونهارو تبدیل به jarهم کردم جواب نداد
دوستان اگه میتونید کمک کنید. اگه simpleIO رو دارید لطفا برام ایمیل کنید
nazemi.reza@yahoo.com

----------


## jansakht

من تصمیم رفتم یه زبان برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرم. جاوا رو پیشنهاد کردن بعضی از دوستان.ولی خیلی ها هم گفتن قبل جاوا C++‎ رو یاد بگیر.من موندم الان که با چی شروع کنم.کدومشون بهتر و باد گیریش ساده تر هست؟ اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید دوستان.
سپاس

----------


## mani_khalili

کل پستهای این صفحه را با دقت و علاقه خوندم. کلا بحث جالبی اینجا مطرح هست. متاسفانه بحث آموزش جاوا این روزها لوث شده، یعنی خیلی ها که دانش جاوایی ندارند یا دانش جاوایی کمی دارند سعی دارند دیگران را راهنمایی کنند این موضوع را کاملا از جوابهایی که داده اند میشه فهمید. به نظر من که سالها کار جاوا انجام دادم برای یادگیری جاوا اول باید علاقه داشت، یادگیری جاوا در ابتدا یه کم اذیت کننده است، چون فضای برنامه نویسی جاوا یه کم از ما که همه چیزمون با ویندوز شروع میشه و به ویندوز ختم می شه و یادگرفتیم که همیشه با ابزار کار کنیم و کمتر کدنویسی کنیم کمی غیرقابل لمسه. اگه علاقه داشته باشید و با پشتکار یادگیری جاوا را پیگیری کنید حتما موفق می شید. 
اگه زبان انگلیسی شما خوبه، راهنمای آموزش جاوای شرکت اوراکل را به شما پیشنهاد می کنم اگه زبان انگلیسی نمی تونید بخونید تنها و تنها کتابی که توصیه می کنم کتابهای برنامه نویسی به زبان جاوا مهندس صدیقی هست که متن خیلی روانی داره و به صورت خودآموز می شه ازش استفاده کرد. ولی باز هم تاکید می کنم قبل از اینکه کتاب اهمیت داشته باشه باید علاقه و پشتکار داشته باشید. 
لینک دانلود چند فصل از کتابهای برنامه نویسی جاوا صدیقی را هم براتون می ذارم
http://www.filefactory.com/file/33jd...mming_Demo.pdf
http://www.filefactory.com/file/brnz...mming_Demo.pdf
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7b5a...mming_Demo.pdf

----------


## miladheydari

بهتر نبود به جای این همه آدرس گذاشتن، به هم دیگه جاوا یاد بدیم
الان خود من یه مشکل دارم اونم گرفتن یه عدد از کاربر تو جاواس تو C++‎ که این جوری میکردیمint main()
{
int a;
cin>>a;
}
حالا تو جاوا نمیدونم چجوریه لطفا کمک کنید. :ناراحت:

----------


## pro_mvb

دوست عزیز شما اول باید پله پله شروع کنی منبع فارسی من بهت کتابهای محمد رضاصدیقی رو پیشنهاد میکنم که خیلی ساده و روون توضیح داده و مطمئنن جواب اکثر سوالت رو ازش میگیری! اینجا اگه دقت کنی همه بیشتر سوال در مورد نحوه اجرای کدشون که با اررور مواجه شده یا اینکه اصلا نمیدونن برای پیاده سازی فلان الگوریتم چه syntax از جاوا رو استفاده بکنن میکنن. 

جواب سوال شما میشه این:

System.out.println("please enter a number");
Scanner sc=new Scanner(System.in(;
Int number=sc.next();
System.out.print(number);

----------


## kardoust

> سلام من می خوام جاوا یاد بگیرم ولی نمی دونم کد های جاوا رو کجا بنویسم و چطوری اجراش کنم


سلام برای اینکه کد جاوا روی سیستم run بشه شما باید اول jre را روی سیستم نصب کنی بعد یه محیط کدنویسی جاوا نصب کنی مثل NetBeans یا JDeveloper یا Eclipse یا ... بعد کدهات رو تو این محیط بنویسی به همین آسونی

----------


## صدفی000

سلام.بچه ها من یه کمک میخوام راجع به یه برنامه جاوا در حد مبتدی...این ایمیلم.اگه کسی هست ممنون میشم کمک کنه 
sadaf_matchless_000@yahoo.com

----------


## esmaeilbf

همین جا سوالت رو بگو بهتر میشه کمک کرد

----------


## noroozifar

سلام
این آموزش درست کردم برای کسانیکه جاوا تازه می خواهند شروع کنند کاملا برای افراد مبتدی به کار میره البته باید یک مقدار برنامه نویسی html بلد باشند 

امیدوارم به کار بیاد در اصل اینها ترجمه سایت w3schools هستش  

http://s4.picofile.com/file/78128251...ript.docx.html

----------


## m.a.d1992

> سلام این لینک مربوط به برنامه نویسی جاوا که برای یادگیری بسیار مفید می تونه باشه  
> 
> http://www.irandevelopers.com/category.asp?id=12


عزیزم لینکی گذاشتی خرابه، لطفا مجددا بررسی کنید

----------


## esmaeilbf

> سلام
> این آموزش درست کردم برای کسانیکه جاوا تازه می خواهند شروع کنند کاملا برای افراد مبتدی به کار میره البته باید یک مقدار برنامه نویسی html بلد باشند 
> 
> امیدوارم به کار بیاد در اصل اینها ترجمه سایت w3schools هستش  
> 
> http://s4.picofile.com/file/78128251...ript.docx.html


این که جاوااسکریپت هست چه ربطی به جاوا داره؟!!!!
انتقال بدین به انجمن مربوطه.

----------


## lionking_1360

کتاب آموزش JavaServerFaces از انتشارات ناقوس کتاب خوبیه

----------


## lionking_1360

سایت jsf2.ir هم در این رابطه داره فعالیت میکنه

----------


## roozbehzi

دوستان من مي خوام جاوا رو شروع كنم تا در نهايت بتونم براي آندرويد برنامه نويسي كنم
چندتا سوال دارم ممنون ميشم كساني كه تجره كار سطح متوسط به بالا با جاوا رو دارند جواب بدهند
من وي بي كار كردم ، وي بي دات نت هم متوسط بلدم

اول اينكه چه كتابي رو بخونم كه از پايه گفته باشه؟ 
فارسي و انگليسي فرقي نداره برام
بين اين دو كتاب چه فرقي هست؟
Java 2: The Complete Reference by Herbert Schildt 
Java The Complete Reference, 8th Edition  by Herbert Schildt

الان آخرين ورژن جاوا چي هست؟
با نت بينز هم مي خوام كار كنم
با تشكر

----------


## fatemeh-r

سلام و خسته نباشید به همگی

آموزش جاوا SE (از پایه) رو توی لینک زیر دارم هر ماه میزارم.  بد نیست یه سری بهش بزنید.

http://www.rasekhoon.net/article/sho...ans-(IDE)-(1)/

----------


## roozbehzi

> سلام و خسته نباشید به همگی
> 
> آموزش جاوا SE (از پایه) رو توی لینک زیر دارم هر ماه میزارم.  بد نیست یه سری بهش بزنید.
> 
> http://www.rasekhoon.net/article/sho...ans-(IDE)-(1)/



ممنون خوندم مطلبتون رو
فقط يكم گيج شدم من كه مي خوام جاوا رو ياد بگيرم بعدش براي آندرويد برنامه نويسي كنم كدوم پلتفرم رو بايد شروع كنم؟
نوشته بوديد SE براي ابتدايي هست ، EE براي تحت شبکه، تحت وب 
بنظر مياد كه EE بهتر باشه ، اما اكثر دوستان ميگفتن كه SE رو شروع كنم

من كه قصد دارم براي آندرويد و نت برنامه نويسي كنم ، آيا جاوا جوابگوي نيازم هست؟

----------


## Ehsan rashydy

> ممنون خوندم مطلبتون رو
> فقط يكم گيج شدم من كه مي خوام جاوا رو ياد بگيرم بعدش براي آندرويد برنامه نويسي كنم كدوم پلتفرم رو بايد شروع كنم؟
> نوشته بوديد SE براي ابتدايي هست ، EE براي تحت شبکه، تحت وب 
> بنظر مياد كه EE بهتر باشه ، اما اكثر دوستان ميگفتن كه SE رو شروع كنم
> 
> من كه قصد دارم براي آندرويد و نت برنامه نويسي كنم ، آيا جاوا جوابگوي نيازم هست؟


شمایی که میخوای جاوا رو شروع کنی باید بری سراغ نسخه ی  SE، 
شما تو این نسخه مفاهیم پایه(مثلا شی گرایی)  و کلا اساس زبان جاوا رو یاد میگیری، طوری که اگه با این نسخه آشنا نباشی، نه میتونی اندروید کار کنی نه EE،
اگه میخوای جاوا رو اساسی یاد بگیری راه درستش اینه که  یه مرجع خوب زبان اصلی گیر بیاری، شروع کنی خوندن و تمرین کردن و سمپل دیدن.

----------


## roozbehzi

چيزي كه متوجه نشدن اينكه
زبان برنامه نويسي جاوا كه ثابته 
محيط نوشتن هم كه گوناگونه مثل netbeans  و ....
حالا اين se و ee چيه؟ محيط برنامه نويسي كه نيستش ، اگر يه پكيج هست كه امكاناتي رو ساپورت ميكنه براي برنامه نويسي
من مبتدي كه ميرم كدهاي جاوا رو ياد ميگيرم برام نبايد فرقي داشته باشه se با ee در حد نيازم از امكانات استفاده ميكنم
درسته؟

ضمنا من ميخوام اين كتاب رو بخونم
Java The Complete Reference 8th 2012  herbert schildt

----------


## sina4everafter

سلام دوستان.من تقریبا تمام نظرات و خوندم.می خواستم بدونم بین دو کتاب "راهنماي جامع Java( نوشته ی رهاد قلي زاده نوري)" و "برنامه نويسي به زبان جاوا ( نوشته ی حمد رضا صديقي)" که هر دو کتاب برای انتشارات کانون نشر علوم هست، کدوم و پیشنهاد می کنید؟؟ممنون.

----------


## somicer

دوستان چرا از کتاب Introduction to Java Programming    نوشته Liang استفاده نمیکنین؟ ، خیلی خوب گفته توی دانشگاه ما هم از روی همین کتاب درس میدن

----------


## safir187

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7#post1948206

----------


## Rahmati92

من نتونستم آدرسی پیداکنم...لطفا لینکه گذاشتید رو بررسی کنید...ممنون

----------


## _alireza_

سلام و خسته نباشید . من  تازه برنامه نویسی با جاوا رو شروع کردم .یه سوال داشتم می خواستم ببینم نحوه ی اجرای برنامه توی نت بین چه جوریه وقتی گزینه ی ران رو میزنی یه چیزه دیگه میاره اگر که شما میدونید مشکل کجاست لطفا به من بگید ممنوم.

----------


## A.N.A.P

سلام دوستان. دنبال یک منبع خوب برای یادگیری جاوا میگردم. با انگلیسی مشکلی *ندارم* .

اگه میشه یک منبع مثل یک سایت یا PDF یا کتاب معرفی کنید که جاوا رو از پایه یاد بده.

متشکرم.

----------


## Tonino

> سلام دوستان. دنبال یک منبع خوب برای یادگیری جاوا میگردم. با انگلیسی مشکلی *ندارم* .
> 
> اگه میشه یک منبع مثل یک سایت یا PDF یا کتاب معرفی کنید که جاوا رو از پایه یاد بده.
> 
> متشکرم.


Pearson Absolute Java 5th Edition
http://s5.picofile.com/file/81288536..._2012.pdf.html

من خودم هم اخیرا با همین کتاب شروع کردم. انگلیسی هست.. و به شدت آدم رو خر فهم میکنه.. من الان پروژه های فصل 3 رو دارم انجام میدم پس اگه نیاز داشتی پیغام بذار تا با هم تبادل اطلاعات کنیم.. پیشنهاد هم میکنم قبلش یه IDE مثل Netbeans و همینطور Notepad++ رو دانلود کنی به درد میخوره.. وقت بخیر

----------


## _alireza_

how to program with java 9th edition کتاب خوبی هست که یه مرجعه کامله و و از همون اول همه چیز رو به صورت مفهومی توضیح داده.ترجمه شده ی این کتاب تو بازار 45 هزار تومانه که تو بعضی از دانشگاه ها هم تدریس میشه.

----------


## _alireza_

سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه ی دوستان. یه سوالی داشتم میشه پارامتر های تایع parseInt از کلاس Integer رو توضیح بدید داخل کتاب بعضی وقت ها یا کم میگن یا گنگ ممنونم.

----------


## m.alinejad

کتاب های رایگان و خوبی تو سایت زیر هست، اگه تونستید یه نگاهی بکنید.
*http://ebook-dl.com/computer/programming/java*

فیلم آموزشی جاوا (*Lynda – Java Essential Training*) هم هست.
*http://ebook-dl.com/item/lynda-java-essential-training*

----------

